
Software development at 1 Hz - telotortium
https://hackernoon.com/software-development-at-1-hz-5530bb58fc0e
======
ArthurBrussee
Article is a little snarky but I really agree with the main point: we've
accepted terrible tools and comlile times. It's been years since real
Innovation happened in this space - regressions if anything. Fingers crossed
for Rust improving their compiler, C++ getting their Modules, C# speeding up
Roslyn... Or blow makes Jai's million LOC/s really happen.

